# Concordia



## stuartmitchell (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Team. 

You guys have probably seen this already but I was sent this from my old man, the below link I found to be very interesting but also quite concerning at the same time. 

http://www.navicomdynamics.com/media/sitemedia/screen%20dumps/GroundingCostaConcordia.wmv

Click on the link below to watch a fascinating and accurate picture of the actual track of Costa Concordia as it approached Point di Castellari about 20:35. You can see that they were steering directly toward Giglio Island at 15.5 knots. As they neared the point, the ship began to execute a nearly 60 degree turn to the north. Although the Rate of Turn (ROT) data did not seem to be working, it is interesting to watch the turn develop, at the last minute, apparently with hard over helm that caused a significant "advance" toward the rocks on the Point. (Advance is the track a ship continues to maintain sideways when a hard turn is executed. ((A skid)) It is exacerbated by full rudder and a high rate of speed). After striking the rocks, the ship continued to lose speed until it seemed to be almost dead in the water just north of its final resting place. It appears that there was some power available to make an almost 180 degree turn and slowly thrust the vessel sideways toward the beach, possibly aided by wind or current. . Note the differences between the compass heading (HDG) and the Course Over Ground (COG). 

This data was obtained from the Concordia's AIS transmitter, a device required to be carried on all large ships, that transmits the vessel's position, as determined by GPS, to other vessels and shore monitors by means of VHF radio. The abbreviated data shown in the square box is just a small part of all the information that is available. The position data can be plotted on a navigation chart showing time intervals as seen here in the picture.

A sad story indeed. You may draw you own conclusions about what happened.


----------



## David Lorimer (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Stuart,
Tks for the link. You may have noticed there's another thread going on this subject. Your contribution would be welcome there. 
Rgds


----------



## David Lorimer (Dec 9, 2005)

Except, perhaps, for the fact the same link, and updated ones, have been posted several times over the last five weeks or so.


----------



## stuartmitchell (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah thanks David. Still finding my way around


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup I posted one on my first week too.

geoff


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Carnival have lost£82 million pounds since Concordia went aground,and she is a total write off and worth $515 million from insurance.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

for insurance read YOUR PENSION FUND


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

David mine is American, so should be safe.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

insurance is international/costa is american/most pension funds invest in insurance and big companies like carnival


----------

